# Please advise - Haywire Flat series 20 Ga - single coil - suggested build



## Waine (2/9/17)

I am experimenting with Haywire Flat series 20 Ga. I get a reading from Steam-Engine to build a single coil with 3 ID. I set it at Nichrome 80 on Steam-Engine, but the readings are way out. The build comes out much lower than it suggests. I aim for between 0.17 to 0.22 Ohms but I get 0.12 or 0.13. 

Please can someone advise what is a workable build for a single coil using 2.5 or 3 ID. The funny thing is, on my "Wasp Nano" I built using 8 wraps on a 2.5 ID, aiming for 0.20 Ohms and I got a nice 0.17. It works fantastic! But on other RDA's, I just cannot get it right.

I have wasted almost a whole roll of this wire trying.

Any advice will be much appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (2/9/17)

Flat wire has a lower resistance than round. What I usually do is aim around 0.07 Ohms higher on steam engine so that puts me in the ball park of what I want it to be. 

On the wasp you need to factor leg length because of how that deck is. If you were to build on a velocity deck, you get much shorter leg lengths which decreases the resistance.


----------



## Waine (2/9/17)

Shot, thanks for that. I found today that the ohms come out more accurately when both legs point in the opposite direction. Trial and error. But it is great wire, for some reason.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (3/9/17)

Waine said:


> Shot, thanks for that. I found today that the ohms come out more accurately when both legs point in the opposite direction. Trial and error. But it is great wire, for some reason.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yeah there's no actual calculator for it. I use regulated mods so I don't even aim for something specific. I just build for some nice surface area and it works out. On my mech I just do 5-7 wraps depending on gauge. As long as the coils are above 0.1 I'm fine  Haywire Flat Series is epic stuff.


----------



## Waine (13/9/17)

With this wire, I have learned...after fitting the coil, and firing it up, it will give a way lower ohm reading than you expected. But after burning in and tweaking a bit, most often, the ohms get higher.

I agree, great wire.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

